# The Invisible Man Reissue



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey all,
I've had a smattering of requests for a reissue of this kit, so here it is. The figure is the same, but I've added the base, table, and accessories. This will be limited to a run of 50 kits. Selling for $66.00 which includes shipping. PM or email ([email protected]) for info.
Thanks!
Pete


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Holey Smokes! Great job Pete!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

That is very nice! Love the Invisible Man.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

HECK YAH!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Man I hope I have some cash after the holiday.
Treat myself to a little present to myself.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

That base is killer Pete! Well done!


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Hunch said:


> That base is killer Pete! Well done!


After the work you did on The Parts Pit, that is high praise indeed. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Hunch said:


> That base is killer Pete! Well done!


Where does it fit in with the other kits?

~RK~

ps, eleventy eleventh post!


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Where does it fit in with the other kits?
> 
> ~RK~
> 
> ps, eleventy eleventh post!


This is part of a planned release of four figures. The bases all connect to each other and two connect to the Pain Parlor. In between the Invisible Man and the Parlor is the Bride of Dracula reissue.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So this kit is on a scale to go with the Monster Scenes collection then? That's cool, I was originally thinking it was larger. This just my get me to guy it where as as good as it looks I didn't need another 1/8th or 1/6th scale Invisible Man model.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Molemento Pete said:


> This is part of a planned release of four figures. The bases all connect to each other and two connect to the Pain Parlor. In between the Invisible Man and the Parlor is the Bride of Dracula reissue.


D'oh! :freak: And I just sent you an email asking the same question. Now I know thanks Pete.

Just got mine today and IT looks better in person. Can't wait to do this puppy up. Unfortunately, it'll have to wait until after the Holidays. Pete, you knocked it out-of the-park! Randy did a very fine job casting it too! 

If you are a MS fan, you HAVE TO GET THIS!!!!:thumbsup:

Definitely looking forward to the other 3 releases!:wave:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Molemento Pete said:


> This is part of a planned release of four figures.


Whoa! Hold the phone?! I know of 3. What's the fourth?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Pete, sent you a pm about postage,
don't wanna miss this kit again


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Whoa! Hold the phone?! I know of 3. What's the fourth?


Maybe the sinister stake?


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> Maybe the sinister stake?


I think you're right! I forgot about that one.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Yeah but the Sinister Stake is technically not a "figure"... what could Pete be planning?.... hmmmm.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I got this kit when it came with the MOTM base and I'm getting this version too! I'm guessing one of the other figures might be the long awaited Scream Queen.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> I'm guessing one of the other figures might be the long awaited Scream Queen.


That is the next kit in the line up! :hat: 
Then, with what I've heard, "the Bride of Dracula", with an all new base and accessories, will be 3rd. 
Still wondering what the 4th kit is if what Mike said about the SS not being technically a figure kit.  

Alert: Check out the pic Pete posted on the 1st page. Wonder if the "L" shape behind the 3 figures bases and the base of the hanging cage (not shown) will find its void being filled by Jim Webb's next Environmental Kit??? :dude: 


ps: Looks like the Neanderthal Woman has fallen and lost her arm!!!


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Steve's right on about the next two kits - the Scream Queen and Bride of Dracula updated reissue. After that it's *******, With the fifth release being an accessories set. As more gets done in the line I'll start posting images. 

The Sinister Stake is currently in the hands of DennCom. We were collaborating on it, but I decided to focus on the figures and have left it to Dennis to develop it further. Now that he's started making injection molded kits maybe we'll see it in styrene!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Molemento Pete said:


> The Sinister Stake is currently in the hands of DennCom.


BUMMER! 



Molemento Pete said:


> Now that he's started making injection molded kits maybe we'll see it in styrene!


One can only hope!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Got an early jump on this kit. Started painting on it and I'm almost finished. The only thing left to do is the base for him. I decided to add the head but leave off the hands. ASAP, I'll post some pics. :dude:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

My next kit will be the "Sinister Cell" and will go to the left of the Hanging cage. Its fairly large and is taking a while to get off the ground, but no rush as Petes got plenty in the pipeline!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Wow.
I'm really going to have to make an effort to get caught up on all the stuff I need for this line.
Or I am going to get so far behind I will never get caught up.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

My intention is to space out the releases. I think we'll all need a little time in between kits. 
Steve, looking forward to your paint up.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I intend to have mine done by late summer so i can free up time to build the 1/350 TOS Enterprise. Thats good motivation.
Long live the Sceners!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's what I got so far...:thumbsup:
Great fun!!!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

He's lookin fantastic Pre-scenes:thumbsup::thumbsup:,
got mine last week, i will post pics when he's done


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Gaz! It'll be fun to see what you've done. 

One thing great about this kit is the options you're given. I have opted to leave off the gloved hands. His head is also optional to leave off but wanted that left on. (Gonna do the base later.)


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thats coming along great, I really LOVE that table!


----------



## Bride Of Frankenstein (Jan 13, 2012)

*First post*

Hey Pete,
How have you been? Cool looking kit. Jim has the first edition. 

Judy:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great start so far Steve - looking good!!!!
Steve


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

invis man pics


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That turned out very nicely. I personally really like that scale and part of the reason is I can put a lot more models on the shelf at that scale as I am running out of shelves. And a particularly nice job on his belt with the mottled pattern. Very nice little kit and build.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I really like the leopard spotting on the belt and collar! Sweet!
Did you use the cut-out provided for the open book?


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I really like the leopard spotting on the belt and collar! Sweet!
> Did you use the cut-out provided for the open book?


Yes, saw the book page nice, :thumbsup:
lookin forward to the scream queen :wave:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice clean build gaz91 - really like the paint colors!
Steve


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Gaz and Steve: Nice work on the kits! I'm glad to see them built-up instead of stashed away (although I certainly have more stash than builds in my collection!)
I always get a kick out of seeing my kits painted up by others. It's neat to see the different approaches to the subject matter.

Judy: Well to the boards! It's always a pleasure to hear from the "Bride".

For those waiting patiently: the Scream Queen is out to the caster now.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Got mine last week. :thumbsup:
Thanks Pete!

~RK~


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Just ordered mine a little bit ago.

Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

You won't be dissappointed! 
I've yet to still finish mine but waiting for the rest of the kits.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Just got my kiit!
This thing is awesome.
Hope to shoot a few pics of it this weekend.

Thanks Pete.


----------



## INVISIBLE MAN (Jul 9, 2010)

Pete I sent you an e-mail for this reissue of the Invisible Man. I would like to get 2 of them.

Thanks John S.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Molemento Pete said:


> Gaz and Steve: Nice work on the kits! I'm glad to see them built-up instead of stashed away (although I certainly have more stash than builds in my collection!)
> I always get a kick out of seeing my kits painted up by others. It's neat to see the different approaches to the subject matter.
> 
> Judy: Well to the boards! It's always a pleasure to hear from the "Bride".
> ...


 I Love this! The clothing is the hardest to replicate since it was filmed in black & white. 


gaz91 said:


> invis man pics


The robe accents with the leopard spotting is AWESOME!!!! I love that - it's what makes modeling so much fun. Thanks for sharing that with us. 

~ Chris​


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

gaz91 said:


> invis man pics


Sorry I missed this til now...You have done marvelous work here! I love the red and the leopard skin! So many of my models are in basic black clothing...something like this would really pop on my model shelves!!!


Ben


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I have seen a test shot of the Scream Queen... and she's cast in LINGERIE WHITE! :tongue:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I have seen a test shot of the Scream Queen... and she's cast in LINGERIE WHITE! :tongue:


HEEHEE. 

I am soooo ready for her release too! 
Come on Pete...Where is SHE???  :wave:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

So, any word on the release of the other kits yet?

I see there is kind of a website now.
http://sceners.net/Sceners.net/Welcome.html


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

There is an ad in the latest AFM that shows pics of The Scream Queen and The Bride of Dracula with her new base as well as the invisible one.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> So, any word on the release of the other kits yet?
> 
> I see there is kind of a website now.
> http://sceners.net/Sceners.net/Welcome.html


There will be a reissue of Dr Deadlys Den renamed "The Doctors Den" hopefully in time for Christmas/ Hanukkah (sp?). Eventully we will reissue ALL of the kits for the "Scenes".
Right now I'm working on the "Sinister Cell" that will fit the Moebius gorrila kit perfectly as well as the Moebius Monster Scenes figures. It will be the next environmental kit in the "Sceners" line thats butts up tight with the Aurora Hanging Cage kit and the proto is coming along swimmingly! Updates as I get 'em.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Sounds cool.

And another Kogar that I am going to have to get.
Think I am going to need about a dozen of them. Between the 3 heads that come with the kit.
At least 2 replacement heads that I know of.
The Graveyard Scenes Ghostbusters base.
And now your new one coming out.
And who knows what else will turn up once the kit is finally released.


----------

